# What even are team leads?



## TheClopen (Aug 16, 2022)

What do you guys consider team leads?

So usually in management, there is the General Manager, Assistant Manager/Managers, and then the supervisors under the assistant managers among other levels of leadership depending on the business.
With that being said if the Store Director is Target's version of the General Manager then that means the Executive Team Leaders are the Assistant Managers right? 
If that's the case then are team leaders "supervisors" or also "Assistant Managers", or are they like the assistant managers to the assistant manager? 

I personally consider Team Leads assistant managers to the assistant managers based on the work we're required to do as we don't just supervise people we full out manage team members from yearly reviews to attendance to coaching conversations to everything else team leads are required to do.

What's everyone else think on this?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2022)

When I describe the structure to outside folks, I say it like this;
Store Director is the Store Manager
ETLs are Assistant Store Managers
TLs are Department Managers.

That verbiage seems to translate well.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 17, 2022)

Yetive said:


> When I describe the structure to outside folks, I say it like this;
> Store Director is the Store Manager
> ETLs are Assistant Store Managers
> TLs are Department Managers.
> ...


Also I say that the ETLs are salaried managers and the TLs are hourly, most people in retail can relate to that.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 17, 2022)

“I personally consider Team Leads assistant managers to the assistant managers”
Are you channeling Dwight Shrutte and Michael Scott? Lol
TLs are supervisors.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 17, 2022)

What I can't figure is why anyone wants to be a TL in this environment.

We just had another *inexperienced 19 year old* transfer to another store to become a TL.

We had an ETL from our store transfer there a few months ago.

In the meantime that store lost FIVE TLs though IMHO it had nothing to do with my former ETL.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 17, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> What I can't figure is why anyone wants to be a TL in this environment.


Neither can I. There’s not enough money on Earth…


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 17, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> What I can't figure is why anyone wants to be a TL in this environment.
> 
> We just had another *inexperienced 19 year old* transfer to another store to become a TL.
> 
> ...



I think you answered your question. An inexperienced 19 year old has no idea what they signed up for. They haven't been in this game long enough to truly understand it. They think they're moving up the ladder quickly and are going to fix all the retail problems.

Oh, little do they know.....


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 17, 2022)

Corp will bleed them dry and lie their nuts off with promises of advancement, security and success.  A 19 yr old is a child.  Thrown to the wolves on the cheap.  Seasoned old SOB's such as myself and many others would walk out.  I'd pay no attention to them if they were in the TL role.  (how's that for a "targety" term  role).  I forgot more 45 years ago than they have ever learned.  Tough approach, yes.  Realistic, yes.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

Yetive said:


> When I describe the structure to outside folks, I say it like this;
> Store Director is the Store Manager
> ETLs are Assistant Store Managers
> TLs are Department Managers.
> ...


I think that your response summarizes well.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

Clowns.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Bablo (Dec 15, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Corp will bleed them dry and lie their nuts off with promises of advancement, security and success.  A 19 yr old is a child.  Thrown to the wolves on the cheap.  Seasoned old SOB's such as myself and many others would walk out.  I'd pay no attention to them if they were in the TL role.  (how's that for a "targety" term  role).  I forgot more 45 years ago than they have ever learned.  Tough approach, yes.  Realistic, yes.


If you're over 45 I'm surprised they haven't tried to term you...or have they...


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 15, 2022)

I just quit.  Didn't need the money or the insurance, have plenty of both.  I like keeping busy but not at the expense of incredible bullshit, lies, ridiculous expectations and having to follow the leadership of a blithering idiot TL.  More important things to do.  It was fun at the beginning.  There are some great stores and leaders out there, play the game, build a resume but don't let the bullshit get to you.


----------



## TheClopen (Dec 28, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> What I can't figure is why anyone wants to be a TL in this environment.
> 
> We just had another *inexperienced 19 year old* transfer to another store to become a TL.
> 
> ...


I mean, in all fairness, I was a TL at 18. I consider it good experience.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sunday at 3:21 PM)

A TL is a "Non-Exempt Line Manager" I believe would be the wage determination terminology.

An hourly person with direct reports who manages at the ground level.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sunday at 8:48 PM)

TheClopen said:


> I mean, in all fairness, I was a TL at 18. I consider it good experience.


Are you the one cartoon penguin was so jealous of???  Lmao


----------



## InboundBoss (Thursday at 12:20 PM)

In my store a TL was basically a scapegoat & that's one of the main reasons I left.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Thursday at 3:24 PM)

Late to the party here, but there's also a difference between Leads and Lead*ers*.

"Leads" are not usually responsible for any Team Members underneath them; like the PML - they're a Lead, but not a Leader.

Leaders on the other hand have "power" and responsibility for a Team.


----------

